# Silly Baking Question



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

I am planning to make some cupcakes with a lovely poundcake recipe I have used int he past. However, I would like to use muffin paper or something similar to it so that when the small cakes rise in the cupcake pan that the batter goes up instead of over onto the pan. I have looking in Continente & Lidl without luck. All Continente had was the small cup type sold in the party section for children's parties.

Any ideas where I might find this paper or "high rise" cups?

Thanks! :juggle:


----------

